# Nix GMO Corn!



## machinist (Jul 17, 2012)

A friend of mine had mysterious illness in his hens when he fed GMO corn to them. He raises his own grain, but had run short last Fall and bought some corn from his neighbor who uses only the latest seed and such. He also fed the corn to his sows who normally expected to have litters of 10 to 12 piglets, but he only got 6 from one sow and 2 from another!

He ran out of the GMO corn and as soon as he began feeding his open pollinated corn, his chickens got better and are doing fine. He grinds and mixes his own feed with corn, wheat, and pork meat scrap for protein supplement. All the critters are doing fine on HIS corn! 

I would advise everyone to avoid the GO grains!


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

I wish labeling was mandatory. I know of where someone was in the rabbit business. He fed them GMO free organic and his supplier ran out. He got some from a farm supply and lost over 100 from eating that GMO crap.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The GMO didn't stop Mr.Roo from planting his seed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As I was reading that I'm thinking, something other than being GMO was wrong with the corn. How many times have they had recalls on feed because of the corn having a fungus over the years? Right now, off the top of my head I can't remember what it's called.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Aflatoxin...............


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Red didn't seem to have a problem either.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wonder if most of our food is GMO. They just call them hybrids. But still created to be more resistant to plant ailments and fungus.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Most human food is being labeled now.
Corn,Soy ,Canola and Beet Sugar are mostly GMO.
Wheat and Oats are NOT GMO .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well NM, your GMO chickens look good. I should make sure mine are getting their GMO as well.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The free range Roo Pack had fun cleaning up the left over corn bits when my neighbor harvested his corn(Pioneer GMO).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's go back to the bag of marshmallows, are you making us hot chocolatte?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> Aflatoxin...............


That's it. Normally that information rolls right out of my brain. Lately? Not so much.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Rice Krispy treats


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, by the time you send them here they won't be all warm and gooey.


----------

